# AVG update safe mode



## marstonmoor (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi,

I'm battling avirus or some infection. Using AVG 8.0, but insafe mode you can only use the command line, how can IO ensure the virus defs etc are up to date???


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Best to keep to just the one thread..less confusing to you and us.
Continue here.
http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/747836-blank-blue-screen-after-start.html


----------

